# Miniature Schnauzers



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
First time poster here, but long time dog owner. 
My fiancee and I are to be proud owners of a black male miniature schanuzer in about 3 weeks time! We have already called him Merlin and have been visiting on a regular basis. 

This is a new breed for us and after much research we have fallen in love. We have met many and talked to a lot of owners and even explored a variety of breeders. However, recently I have had a couple of friends mention some terrible things about the breed. I have heard they are snappy, in which I have not heard from other people or research. As well as they are not good with children. This is quite the shock as I am the type of person who does look thoroughly into a breed to ensure safety and health. 

Any experienced schnauzer owners out there want to make me feel better! EEK!:redface:

Thanks in advance! 

All stories welcome!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Learn about bite inhibition - there's a sticky in the forums. This is necessary for all dogs, not just minis. The same with proper socialization around children. Get into a puppy school and get a jump on all this stuff. No breed of dog is natorious for being snappy or bad with children. This is a socialization thing, and I'm afraid when people meet one dog of a breed, they generalize them all. This is unfair, especially if you're well prepared to raise a well behaved dog. 

BTW, my mini is nothing like the dog your friends described. Nothing.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I grew up with schnauzers - two when I was a baby, but the two I remember we got as puppies when I was 6 and had through college years. They were great dogs! My mom has said that the two I grew up with were identical in personality to the previous two (the male acted like the male and female acted like the female). The males were goofy and very much velcro dogs - Dusty followed my mom around and never left her side. The females were more independent and would often be off lying by themselves. My girl was super trainable though and really wanted to please, while the boy was more into it for the treats.

I will admit that neither of our dogs were great with kids. I was a quiet polite kid, so they didn't have much experience with crazy little kids as puppies. The boy tended to bark at little kids while the female just wanted nothing to do with them. Neither were snappy though. I would definitely recommend socializing with all kinds of kids from a very young age, but then I'd recommend that with any dog. If you do that really well, I don't think you'll have an issue. Both of our dogs were always fantastic with me, even if they didn't like kids in general, so if we had socialized them better with kids I'm sure they would've been fine.

Neither of ours were good with other dogs either - the male had the terrier attitude and was obnoxious towards other dogs. The female was just nervous and avoided other dogs (kind of similar to how they acted with kids, actually). Socialize, socialize, socialize! If we had done more of that, they would've been perfect dogs.

Overall they were awesome dogs though and despite their issues never bit anyone, person or dog, or even came close to biting. Enjoy your schnauzer and don't worry! A lot of their traits are typical to other terriers and the terriers as a group are such fun dogs.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for your quick replies! Wow! I am glad I have signed up. 

I do agree that socialization is SO key. We are already signed up for puppy school and I have talked to some of my friends with kids to have them come over at some point to ensure Merlin likes children. I was so taken aback when someone mentioned they were not good with kids. I have seen many and my own parents had one when they first got married and said he was delightful. 

I remember reading that socialization is such a large part of the puppies growth. They always mention to take them to parks, stores, different houses, vet clinics (even when not in for a check up) and so forth. Any other places you guys recommend?

Also.. heard different opinions on the first day the puppy comes home.. people say bring him home and then leave to let him get used to the house and others are giving other opinions. My last puppy was over 7 years ago (now living with my parents as it was a family dog) So I forget the process and I want to make sure Merlin gets the best introduction!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8697-before-you-get-your.html

These are some good resources for bringing a new dog home before and after you get the pup. What to prepare for, how to react, and most importantly, how to be prepared.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you! Print now! - Great night time read.. and great sense of humour!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> I will admit that neither of our dogs were great with kids. I was a quiet polite kid, so they didn't have much experience with crazy little kids as puppies. The boy tended to bark at little kids while the female just wanted nothing to do with them. Neither were snappy though. I would definitely recommend socializing with all kinds of kids from a very young age, but then I'd recommend that with any dog. If you do that really well, I don't think you'll have an issue. Both of our dogs were always fantastic with me, even if they didn't like kids in general, so if we had socialized them better with kids I'm sure they would've been fine.


I have a friend who has a mini schnauzer and two children, aged 6 and 8. The dog is her son's dog, really, he follows the boy everywhere, sleeps in his bed, etc. But, as shown above, it is important not only to socialize the dog to children, but also to socialize the kids to the dog. She taught her children proper manners around the dog and was very quick to punish any inappropriate behavior- teasing, hitting, tail pulling, etc. I really don't get people who expect a dog to put up with being abused by their children, that's basically teaching your children how to get bitten.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My uncle had a miniature schnauzer when I was a kid. As far as I know, the dog wasn't specifically socialized with kids as I was probably the only kid around it. When I visited though, it was a great dog. Very well behaved, friendly to me and no issues at all. I was about 6-10 years old over the few years I remember visiting. The dog even let the 10-yr-old me trim his coat with electric clippers.

Another aunt and uncle currently have a schnauzer-poodle mix (grr, designer dogs) that is very friendly but completely untrained. He would be overwhelming to a child but wouldn't hurt a child intentionally at all. He is fine with their cat too. I would think that a schnauzer from a good breeder would probably have an even better, more solid temperament. 

I wouldn't worry; socialize the dog, teach any kids around him how to behave with dogs, and always always supervise dog/kid interaction.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for your story Shell.
I was very confident in the breed and I just hate when people go around saying bad things about them. "Oh your getting a schnauzer"... I quite like to think they are delightful little dogs with a big heart!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have Blu Boy (Leeo also) and they are Schnauzer/Poodles ... and they love(d) children. They are wonderful little dogs. Eddee is a Schnauzer/Cairn? Terrier mix I rescued a month ago. So far he loves people of all ages in general.

I firmly believe much has to do with socialization. I am sure there are some dogs in the world who genetically may be wired wrong ... and that is a whole other ball game.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

What Curb said. all dogs need socialization. My parents got a mini before my brothers and I were born. He was fine with us as wee little kids. I now have 2 standard schnauzers, different breed but some similar aspects as well. My daughter was 2.5 yo when I got the first pup and she's 5 now with the second pup. Again different breed but mine are great dogs with children. Honestly the female is worth her weight in gold around little children. I do work at training good behavior (in both child and dogs) and management. Ie I set up doggie safe zones in the house where the dog is guaranteed child free quietness.

The new male pup is dog reactive so I have my work cut out for me. He also started off a little people reactive. I mention this b/c when you start the socialization process IF your little guy is like mine and starts off over whelmed by dogs/people don't go to PetSmart. Find nice quiet low key places like partially empty parking lots. Places that have people but only a few people and enough space to get a comfortable distance from the people/dogs. And don't forget that socialization is the meeting of new and novel THINGS not just people and dogs. 

Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with the above posters. Like any dog- early socialization is very important. 
Try to expose them to as many different types things as possible. Puppy classes are very helpful.
Schnauzers are very sweet dogs- but they can be very stubborn so at least some formal obedience training is a must.
I have five and they are not yappy although if one starts barking you know the others are gonna chime in. ( LOL) They are great with kids.
They are also OK with other dogs- although they prefer other schnauzers (how do they know?!)
Enjoy your puppy and post please post pictures!!


----------



## sm4657 (May 26, 2012)

I have 2 female schnauzers.............

The first one I adopted when she was 1 yr. old from a shelter....and my son adopted her brother....They are both VERY gentle and laid back, and adore the grandchildren.

Then I bought a white schnauzer as a pup....interestingly, the adopted schnauzer literally 'adopted' the new pup and they are the very best of friends.....I also have 2 miniature poodles, and while they all get along great, the poodles play together, and the schnauzers play only with each other...That being said, my daughter has a French Bulldog, and when she comes to visit, all the dogs accept each other, and no problems.....

I think that every breed has good ones and bad ones within the breed....I have heard of 'bad' poodles being 'snippy' (mine aren't at all), schnauzers being 'snippy' (not mine), as well as german shepards hating kids, problems with standard poodles, dachshands, shepards, and the list goes on.

I always say that a person should look at the individual dog, not breed, for health, and personality. Most everyone I know with miniature schnauzers (I am on a schnauzer site/forum), have never had a problem with their schnauzers ever being "snipy" or biting....so anyone that catorizes a breed should be ashamed....

Here is a picture of my "babies"....and I adore them as does everyone who meets them:

img








img


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Love your guys!!! They are absolutely precious!  
I am so pleased to hear such wonderful stories about schnauzers ! My guy comes home 2 weeks tomorrow.. I am bubbling with excitement!!!!

Sm4657 what forum was the schnauzer forum that you visited. I would love to get connected to owners in my area!

Thanks!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Forum rules state that you must post pictures within one day of receipt of your new dog.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

Haha! Absolutely! 12 days away!!


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Although I have owned dogs all my life, I'm 63 y/o currently. I had never owned a Miniature Schnauzer until April, 2013. My little guy is Black / Silver and his registered name is Sir Markus Royal PIA. Markus AKA Marky, was 9 weeks old when I purchased him. I love him so much I can't imagine not wanting a M S before. Actually I do know the reason, I've never owned any breed of dog which required grooming. Bathes yes, grooming no. 

Currently I am owned by 3 other dogs all of which are awesome Shelter Pups. These kids are spoiled rotten as they should be!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

The miniature schnauzer I had when I was a kid was snappy and touchy as heck. She didn't behave in that way unprovoked, though, there were very specific things that'd kick it off (picking her up by lifting from above rather than from the front by her "armpits" was a big one, iirc, as grooming, and other dogs invading her space.) She wasn't, like, going for the jugular or anything, though. Just rawr-rawr-snap at whatever was annoying her. She lived to be 15, ornery to the end.

Nowadays I'd have all kinds of dog training advice for kid me, and theories about the causes of the behaviors, but then we just humored the grumpy little thing, and wore heavy gloves when clipping or vaccinating her, lol.

She followed me everywhere, slept on my feet each night, had a huge vocabulary, and a bladder of steel. I loved that awful little dog.


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

Like most folks already said socialization is critical. M.sch. like any other breeds are not inherently violent towards kids. Our 13m old guy plays perfectly fine with our 18m old nephew (under supervision of course). Violent - no, vocal - definitely. Oh, and our guy isn't too keen on grooming either especially his ears which is too bad since schnauzer's ear hairs seem to grow faster than any other hair on its body.

Cute boy. IMO, and which is totally biased, m schnauzer puppies are the cutest. Maybe only second to beagle puppies but only by tiniest margin...


----------



## Diana68 (Jun 22, 2020)

Merlin's Mom said:


> Hello Everyone!
> First time poster here, but long time dog owner.
> My fiancee and I are to be proud owners of a black male miniature schanuzer in about 3 weeks time! We have already called him Merlin and have been visiting on a regular basis.
> 
> ...





Merlin's Mom said:


> Hello Everyone!
> First time poster here, but long time dog owner.
> My fiancee and I are to be proud owners of a black male miniature schanuzer in about 3 weeks time! We have already called him Merlin and have been visiting on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


i have a 5 1/2 month old mini schnauzer puppy and was concerned about exposure to children since COVID kept us from socializing with the children in our family. Happy to say we spent this weekend with a lot of kids and Oliver was great. Enjoy your new baby


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

8-year-old thread.


----------

